# Firemouths



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't get to see enough firemouths in the photo section, so hopefully this thread will change that.

Here are some of mine...

























































































Now lets see some of yours!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

You have plenty of pictures! Nice! :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

you have some beauties


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Waiting for another posts opcorn:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Well no one else is posting pictures so here are some of my best FM. she is only about 1.5'' right now so hopefully she keeps her colors.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow beautiful! :fish:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

some are firemouths some are eliotti


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice.

Firemouths are another one on my "someday" list.


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it wild caught?


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

All four fish are from my LFS labled as firemouths


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice firemouths! They are, im sure one of the 1st cichlids alot of us have kept. I know it was one my 1st. Brings back memories. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

NICE FM!!!


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

wow nice i nearly made a tank of fire mouths also but got sucked into Africans


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Come on people, I know someone else other than me has some firemouths to post!! opcorn:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, here is a video I shot of my best firemouth. She is still young, about 3'' long


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> some are firemouths some are eliotti


no, all are firemouths, I promise, they are just nicely colored specimens...


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Boy, I wish I had a better camera for this fish..


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

they are really pretty. nice camera too


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is an update on my firemouth, anyone else have anything to show?


----------



## scooby555 (Apr 27, 2010)

some nice fish there and like ya tank


----------

